# sunflower field I hope



## amberg

I hope this turns into a good sunflower field, even though it is still to wet to drive tractor through.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

amberg said:


> I hope this turns into a good sunflower field, even though it is still to wet to drive tractor through.



what will you do with all those sunflower seeds, amberg... salt soak them, sun dry and eat them...?


----------



## amberg

Well finally got them planted. Hope the grass don't take them over.


----------



## USMC615

Make for some good dove shooting...


----------



## amberg

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> what will you do with all those sunflower seeds, amberg... salt soak them, sun dry and eat them...?



I plant them to bring the doves in, we usually have a opening day hunt here every year. The field to the left is 3 acres of wheat which I will also leave for the turkeys and doves to munch on to. The sunflowers also attract the little gold finches by the hundreds to.


----------



## amberg

USMC615 said:


> Make for some good, late season dove shooting...



We hope so, but I am a couple weeks late planting them because of the wet weather.


----------



## USMC615

amberg said:


> We hope so, but I am a couple weeks late planting them because of the wet weather.


Our opening day in mid-Ga is Labor Day wknd (that Sat)...when is yall's opening day?


----------



## amberg

USMC615 said:


> Our opening day in mid-Ga is Labor Day wknd (that Sat)...when is yall's opening day?



Same here, Have had as many as 30 hunters here, Year before last was the best hunt we ever had, They came in all day by the hundreds, constant shooting all day until we cut off at 6:00.


----------



## USMC615

amberg said:


> Same here, Have had as many as 30 hunters here, Year before last was the best hunt we ever had, They came in all day by the hundreds, constant shooting all day until we cut off at 6:00.


Yessir, that's the way I like to see'em flying on a field. Any watering holes nearby? We just blister them here every year on opening day.


----------



## amberg

USMC615 said:


> Yessir, that's the way I like to see'em flying on a field. Any watering holes nearby? We just blister them here every year on opening day.



Plenty of water, A pond and 3 creeks. Several of the guys had to quit hunting before 2:00, they had their limit so they were able to come to the house and drink beer the rest of the day. I think everyone got their limit except a couple of the kids. And some of the remington and winchester shooters saved some of their hulls for me to reload.


----------



## USMC615

amberg said:


> Plenty of water, A pond and 3 creeks. Several of the guys had to quit hunting before 2:00, they had their limit so they were able to come to the house and drink beer the rest of the day. I think everyone got their limit except a couple of the kids. And some of the remington and winchester shooters saved some of their hulls for me to reload.


Sounds like it was a damn good shoot with plenty of closeby water for the birds...maybe ya'll will wear'em out again like that this opening day. I've been on a many a shoot just like you're talking about. I've still got a couple of MEC reloaders from past yrs in 12 and 20. Used to really like to reload the ol' Federal Gold Cup high brass, Fiocchi's...but I'd reload all of em.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

amberg said:


> Well finally got them planted. Hope the grass don't take them over.



them sunflower seeds are a lookin' good, there amberg! lol... but I gotta say: he** of a garden plot u got there... not a hand tilling app! lol...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

amberg said:


> I plant them to bring the doves in, we usually have a opening day hunt here every year. The field to the left is 3 acres of wheat which I will also leave for the turkeys and doves to munch on to. The sunflowers also attract the little gold finches by the hundreds to.



oic, interesting... down here the popular way to do doves is... clean, take white meat roll around a jalapena (or pce) wrap with bacon, and grill...


----------



## mohick

If you are looking at sept 1 st you might as well save your money aint going to get anything ready planting this late


----------



## amberg

mohick said:


> If you are looking at sept 1 st you might as well save your money aint going to get anything ready planting this late



It is a little late, but that field stayed way to wet to get in until this week. I do have a couple more fields going, the wheat field should get them in early so they will stay for a while. (we hope)


----------



## amberg

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> oic, interesting... down here the popular way to do doves is... clean, take white meat roll around a jalapena (or pce) wrap with bacon, and grill...



The wife likes me to take the fillet of each side of the breast so she can dip them in flower to cook them in the skillet with onions and make gravy. Like she does the liver and onions. Hm Hm good!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

amberg said:


> The wife likes me to take the fillet of each side of the breast so she can dip them in flower to cook them in the skillet with onions and make gravy. Like she does the liver and onions. Hm Hm good!!



I like bird livers... chicken as a rule... cooked in *butta'* _med rare..._ and served in pan juices with mayo on side... omg!  soo good! yep!

much less excited about beef, though~


----------



## amberg

I love all liver, The liver in question is hog liver, With onions and gravy, Oh so good! 


Backyard Lumberjack said:


> I like bird livers... chicken as a rule... cooked in *butta'* _med rare..._ and served in pan juices with mayo on side... omg!  soo good! yep!
> 
> much less excited about beef, though~



Chicken and turkey gizzards are even better.


----------



## amberg

USMC615 said:


> Sounds like it was a damn good shoot with plenty of closeby water for the birds...maybe ya'll will wear'em out again like that this opening day. I've been on a many a shoot just like you're talking about. I've still got a couple of MEC reloaders from past yrs in 12 and 20. Used to really like to reload the ol' Federal Gold Cup high brass, Fiocchi's...but I'd reload all of em.





USMC615 said:


> Sounds like it was a damn good shoot with plenty of closeby water for the birds...maybe ya'll will wear'em out again like that this opening day. I've been on a many a shoot just like you're talking about. I've still got a couple of MEC reloaders from past yrs in 12 and 20. Used to really like to reload the ol' Federal Gold Cup high brass, Fiocchi's...but I'd reload all of em.



I like to reload the federal hulls with the 12so wads 1 0z, or the 12s3 with 1 1/8 oz 7/1/2 shot, good load.


----------



## amberg

One patch looks pretty good, after I cultivated it. Not sure about the other one, But a seed is a seed! the birds still like them. To much water to keep the grass out. ( So be it ) doves like little seeds!


----------



## amberg

Little update on the sunflower and wheat fields, the doves are already attacking the wheat field. The one sunflower patch sort of got drowned out but still enough there for me to cultivate, I think it helps keep some of the weeds out.


----------



## amberg

They doing better!! At least they look better!!


----------



## amberg

Starting to see some heads coming out on one of the patches. Mabye the doves will stop here before they head down to the state of ( Georgia ) Hint!!


----------



## amberg

The latest on the dove fields, Seeing quite a few here now. check them out USMC615. We will send a few down south, Mabye!


----------

